# Mise a jour mac os x 10 6 8



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous

Je possede actuellement la version mac 10 6 8 , j'ai essayer de telecharger la version ox s mountain lion mais ils me disent qu'i me faut 2go de memoire je voudrais donc savoir comment faire pour mettre mon mac avec une version un peu plus récente svp ?

Merci de m'aider


----------



## pml (24 Mars 2013)

Hmm mais combien de RAM as-tu ? Sinon, rajoute-en si ton système te le permet...


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

je fais comment pour savoir combien j'ai de RAM? et comment en rajouter ?

Merci de ton aide!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

un truc qui serait TRES utile , serait de connaitre ton mac
parceque l'indication  dans tes specs de matosse





"rien de tout ca"

ca aide pas
sinon un gratuit qui donne toutes les infos sur les VRAIS max de ram ( pas forcement ceux indiqués par Apple)
mactracker

-
edit
infos sur le mac
cliquer la pomme "A propos de ce mac"


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

quand je clique sur la pomme il y a marquer  memoire : 1GO


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

on redemande

c'est quoi comme mac?

parce que  ce que TU as indiqué dans l'icone d'infos ('"  rien de tout ca" )
 ne donne aucune info sur ton modele et donc  tes possibilités


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

cest un imac avec la version 10.6.8


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

je crois que je vais abandonner ce fil et laisser d'autres prendre la suite

tu ne dis pas QUEL mac
y a des *dizaines* de modèles de mac differents qui peuvent marcher avec 10.6, et selon le modele on peut 
-ajouter un peu de ram  ou beaucoup de Ram
-et utiliser mountain lion ou PAS ( modele mac incompatible)


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

pas la peine de le prendre comme ça

je sais pas c'est quel modèle que j'ai , cest un imac que l'on ma donner il y a quelque année et je sais plus cest quel modele exactement et je trouve pas comment savoir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Clique sur la pomme en haut à gauche, à propos de ce Mac, plus d'infos ---> informations système.

De façon à voir ceci (pour TON Mac) : 





Le plus important c'est : identifiant du modèle ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

> je sais pas c'est quel modèle que j'ai , cest un imac que l'on ma donner  il y a quelque année et je sais plus cest quel modele exactement et je  trouve pas comment savoir


et ben fallait le dire tout de suite !

comme déjà dit
menu pomme A propos de ce mac

normalement ca montre 
OS et  processeur, vitesse du processeur

sinon tu cliques "plus d'infos"
(ca ouvrira infos systeme)

et dans le menu lateral
selectionner materiel
y a  les infos principales
(nom , modele processeur, vitesse du processeur)

*edit*

Renaud31 a dit la même chose et l'a montré


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

identifiant du modele : imac 7,1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------

nom du processeur  intel core 2 duo
vitesse du processeur 2GHZ


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

iMac 20" mi-2007

RAM maxi : 6 Go

Accepte Mountain Lion.

(source : Mactracker).


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

quand je veux lacheter il me dise quil faut 2go de memoire donc que je ne peux pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Oui, il faut que tu augmentes la RAM, à 4 Go minimum, et plutôt 6 Go.

(2 Go ne suffiraient pas, en pratique).


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

et comment je fais ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Pour le comment faire, regarde ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1423?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

ok merci  ca me parait compliquer


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

Si les infos sont correctes
c'est un imac 20 pouces de 2007

et qui peut avoir mountain lion
et accueillir  dans leur 2 emplacements SIX giga de Ram
(alors qu'apple en indiquait que 4 Giga)

les barrettes doivent etre de ce type
200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM

--
et attention
pour passer à mountain lion , tu DOIS passer par 10.7 d'abord

c'est écrit là
http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/how-to-upgrade/

et detaillé dans divers fils et tutos


--
edit
grilled


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

de la version 10 6 8 je peux passer a la 10 7 gratuitement ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

tu as LU le lien?
je crois pas
lis le


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

@ lolotte  : non, ce n'est vraiment pas compliqué.

Il faut un tournevis et un peu de soin.

Pour la RAM : 

Tu peux mettre 4 ou 6 Go.

Chez Crucial :

4 Go : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=8D438DCDA5CA7304

6 Go :
1 barrette de 4 Go : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT51264AC667
+ 1 barrette de 2 Go : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT25664AC667

8 Go : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264AC667
(seuls 6 Go seraient utilisés)

Autre chose importante : tu n'as pas besoin de passer par Lion.

Comme tu es en 10.6.8, tu as accès à l'App Store, et peux acheter et installer Mountain Lion.

Mais attention, certains de tes logiciels pourraient ne plus fonctionner : il faut se renseigner sur la compatibilité.

Tu pourrais acheter ML et l'installer sur un clone fait sur un disque externe : ça permet de tester l'OS dans ton environnement habituel, de tester tes applications sous ML, sans rien modifier DANS l'ordinateur (son disque interne).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

en tous cas ne PAS l'acheter chez Apple
( ils la vendent  plus cher qu'ailleurs)

et toutes les bonnes boutiques en ont des bonnes
(voir les fils là dessus)


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

je vais regarder ca merci bcp a tous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Même sous Snow Léopard, 1 Go de RAM, c'est (trop) peu.

Alors, même si tu ne passais pas à Mountain Lion, augmente la RAM (*) et tu auras une très bonne surprise.

4 Go seraient très bien pour Snow Léopard.

(*) sauf si tu envisages le remplacement sous peu de l'ordi : dans ce cas, ne pas faire de frais.


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

tu connais les prix a peu pres evidemment ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Les prix de quoi ?

La RAM ? Tu as les prix dans les liens au dessus...


----------



## lolote95 (24 Mars 2013)

ok je vais regarder 

merci bcp


----------



## matacao (27 Mars 2013)

2 go pour mountain lion c est le minimum vital, 4 go sera parfait que ce soit sur X.6 ou X.8.


----------

